# Elk Tags



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

So.........does everyone have their plan put together for the elk tag buying spree fiasco tomorrow morning ?
Will the system actually work this year ?
It kept kicking me out last year. Heard from several others that had the same issue.

Good luck everyone !!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Yep. Tomorrow morning I'm going to have a pot of coffee, and hit the "New" button on this forum while sipping my coffee like it was popcorn.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Any bull is already tomorrow?


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

I'll help you all out by staying off of it and freeing up some space in the system.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm hopeful to get a multi-season spike tag this year, so no need for me to jump into the chaos tomorrow. Good Luck to all that do. 

I'm hopeful that splitting the spike and any bull days out into separate days makes tomorrow a little easier.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll have the popcorn ready for the chit show if anyone wants to swing by. It's the same movie, nothing new.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I might have to log in just to see how fast that I can get in to purchase a tag even if I am not going to buy one.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

No doubt it'll be a dumpster fire.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

callofthewild2 said:


> I'll help you all out by staying off of it and freeing up some space in the system.


I'm with you. I'm stressed enough trying to plan the family hunts. The wife and kid come first so I'll live vicariously through the threads to come tomorrow.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Remember when you used to go buy your elk tag at wally world any old time you felt like it and they didn't even sell out? Pepperidge Farm remembers.

Oh wait, I still do that with my GS archery elk tag....for now....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

But you also used to do the same thing for your state wide general season deer combination license and tag. 

Boy, those were the days

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Y’all could have avoided this whole disaster if you’d just supported the unlimited any bull tags as presented… but oh no! Let’s keep a cap on them so we have something to stress over and complain about when their system crashes 14 times before you get a permit 😂


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Im not planning on buying an any bull tag this year. I am just going to do spike bull. 

My plan for that tag is to be at the local ace hardware at 8:00AM of the 26th and buy one in person. 

Any problems with this plan?


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

I’ll be spectating. Got my GS Archery Elk for me and my boy yesterday. I do hope things go smoother though. The last thing we need is another reason to move OTC to a draw.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Elk GS Archery 🎯🏹


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> Elk GS Archery 🎯🏹


With the tags being "unlimited", has there been an increase in hunters afield from years past?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> With the tags being "unlimited", has there been an increase in hunters afield from years past?


I think so. In 2019, I saw maybe two others during archery season, and they were on the road. I didn't see anyone in the field. 2020 was a total goat rodeo. What was two other hunters, turned into six GROUPS of hunters, and I saw them all in the field. Archery become just like rifle season, only with bows. I didn't return to that area in 2021, went to another area, and it ended up being me and 5 others all pressuring elk in this little valley nobody thought anyone else would be in. Same year I drove around the general area, and found hunter camps everywhere. Even a few guys from out of state.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I think so. In 2019, I saw maybe two others during archery season, and they were on the road. I didn't see anyone in the field. 2020 was a total goat rodeo. What was two other hunters, turned into six GROUPS of hunters, and I saw them all in the field. Archery become just like rifle season, only with bows. I didn't return to that area in 2021, went to another area, and it ended up being me and 5 others all pressuring elk in this little valley nobody thought anyone else would be in. Same year I drove around the general area, and found hunter camps everywhere. Even a few guys from out of state.


Californians.

I experienced the same thing in 2020 and 2021 during the archery hunt. Years prior I MIGHT see 1 other bowhunter all season. Those years, I needed to bring my own rock to sit on to glass. However, the spike rifle hunt was an absolute ghost town. Even opening day. It was weird.

I’m already noticing a reduction of people in this hills this summer compared to the last 2 summers. 4th of July weekend was empty in places that you had to get a trailer in weeks prior to get a spot in the past. Im sure gas prices has a lot to do with it. Whatever, it works for me. Hopefully the trend continues once the hunts start and more people stay home. Opening weekend is always a **** show no matter the year. After that, it seems to really calm down.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

taxidermist said:


> With the tags being "unlimited", has there been an increase in hunters afield from years past?


The past two years have been ridiculous, worse than the rifle hunt. I blame COVID and the multi-season tags.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just got on to the dwr website out of curiosity. Server error


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah we aren’t off to a very promising start…. 🤣


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Ridiculousness









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I was 20th in line, let into the web page at 7:20, at 8:01 I was kicked out and placed at 17,000 hahaha


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was sure to not click right till 8:00:01 but still was 7k in line. So there's some sweet spot where they let people in line before 8 and they stayed in line.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay, looks like things are moving now. I'm about 11,600 in line. May just grab my wife a muzzleloader elk permit


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

brisket said:


> The past two years have been ridiculous, worse than the rifle hunt. I blame COVID and the multi-season tags.


I blame covid and west coast migration into Utah.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

The website kept giving me a server error message 😠..3 times in a row! I bailed out of the race! 😢


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

pollo70 said:


> The website kept giving me a server error message 😠..3 times in a row! I bailed out of the race! 😢


Are you stuck at work? If not, run to a place that sells them and buy one over the counter.


----------



## millerstone (10 mo ago)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Are you stuck at work? If not, run to a place that sells them and buy one over the counter.


Do they reserve any permits for physical locations or are they all getting pulled out of the same pool?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Are you stuck at work? If not, run to a place that sells them and buy one over the counter.


How times change. I remember back in 2014-2016 or so, when just about everybody was casually picking up a tag at the counter, and I was one of the few jackasses that would buy their tag online. My excuse is I was already working remotely at the time. Why wouldn't I? Now, that's flipped on its head.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I remember being like 317k in line last year for a spike tag. I ended up getting a tag. 

That number you get is not accurate. But it also doesn’t help that everyone tries to login to 7 different devices all at once. We like to try and say this is a DWR problem, but it really is a “we” problem.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm going for spike so I have a few days


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I went to a brick and mortar about 10 minutes before they opened and had my tag in hand by 8:25. Been trying to get in on my phone the whole time just for fun. I was 18,355 in line and it never moved. 
I went out after I got my tag and then tried to go back in. Still won’t show where I am in line Now.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Are you stuck at work? If not, run to a place that sells them and buy one over the counter.


Stuck at work! I can probably try Kent's market in Roy on my lunch break.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

pollo70 said:


> Stuck at work! I can probably try Kent's market in Roy on my lunch break.


Maybe they can take all your info over the phone, get you checked out and you can pick it up on the way home? Likely not.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

just checked out online. 11,000+ tags left when added to cart


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I just left Walmart with tag in hand.
Sealed the deal at 8:35.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha I apparently got kicked out of the queue and sent to the back of the line.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I remember when they capped deer tags and everybody would line up at Walmart and sporting goods stores bright and early in the morning to buy a deer tag. Then they did the voucher system that only lasted a year or two. Then....the draw.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

millerstone said:


> Do they reserve any permits for physical locations or are they all getting pulled out of the same pool?


Welcome to the forum. I'm honored that your very first post was to ask me a question 🤣. Sadly, I'm not really sure and have wondered how that works myself.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You just know there is some little 🏳️‍🌈 up in Alaska reading this thread and basking in schadenfreude right now!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

If these queue numbers are correct this thing is gonna sell out in a couple hours. I advocated for it going to a draw when it sold out in 6 hours but there are a few on this forum that are hard core OTC advocates. I don't support the unlimited tags idea but I understand those folks that do. I am leaning more towards all elk tags (LE, General, Antlerless) being in one big draw. You can pick up a second elk tag in leftover draw#2 if you draw--that draw would be random but you still lose your points if drawn. General tags would be easily picked up on draw#1 and probably decent odds on draw#2. Ohh well--here I am in the queue waiting, now at 2,444 as of 8:56AM and Iv'e been logged on since 7:50AM


----------



## millerstone (10 mo ago)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm honored that your very first post was to ask me a question 🤣. Sadly, I'm not really sure and have wondered how that works myself.


Ha thanks. Found this forum researching general units, seems like a great place!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It all comes out of the same pool. 
The lisc agents computers are hooked into the DWR website. I sold them for many years.


----------



## millerstone (10 mo ago)

2full said:


> It all comes out of the same pool.
> The lisc agents computers are hooked into the DWR website. I sold them for many years.


Good to know. Might bail on this junk show and spend the money on half a dozen cheap arrows for PC TAC next weekend. Probably money better spent.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

CAExpat said:


> Maybe they can take all your info over the phone, get you checked out and you can pick it up on the way home? Likely not.


I just called Kent's they still have tags with a waiting line of about 80 people when they last looked out!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Got my tag! There were 9,100 tags available as of 9:05AM


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Airborne said:


> Got my tag! There were 9,100 tags available as of 9:05AM


What was the original number? 12K? 14K? 17K? I don't remember.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> What was the original number? 12K? 14K? 17K? I don't remember.


I believe there are 17,500 any bull elk tags


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I logged into the queue at 7:45 and was done by 8:45. Still about 9,500 when I checked out.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

17,500, I believe, so just over an hour in and less than half remain.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Guess that means they sold 8400 tags in an hour or so. At that rate, all the any bull tags will be gone in a little over an hour.


----------



## millerstone (10 mo ago)

My place in line seems to be hung up, hasn't changed in 15 minutes. Anyone else?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

millerstone said:


> My place in line seems to be hung up, hasn't changed in 15 minutes. Anyone else?


You may want to start over, that happened to my wife, and it never progressed. And like others have said if its possible for you to run to a nearby store that sells them you'll be far more likely to get one.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

My question is how many browsers do you guys have open trying to get in? I have 5😳, 3 computers, phone, and iPad.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

t_wolfer said:


> My question is how many browsers do you guys have open trying to get in? I have 5😳, 3 computers, phone, and iPad.


That's part of the problem, alot of people are multi-boxing it. All those login requests hammering their gateway server at the same time. I wonder if it's possible to segregate multiple IP's from the same C series. Ehhh... in otherwords, if you have mulitple boxes, if memory servies me correctly they'll all have similiar IP's.
601.111.222.001,
601.111.222.002
601.111.222.003
ect, etc so on and so forth.

If they could filter out all but one of those IPs, ill bet it wouldn't be as bad. Ehh.. i'm probably talking out of my ass. I left IT eight years ago. My memory is probably schitt.


EDIT: I clipped this together december of last year. Just uploaded it for grins and giggles.








Is a draw inevitable?







www.bitchute.com


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I put in on my I pad just after 9 am and was #21k+ in line. 
Was going to try to get one for a friend that had to work. 
I got in in less than 30 minutes and was able to get the tag. 
i was surprised to say the least. never got kicked out, or hung up.


----------



## millerstone (10 mo ago)

Well I'm an idiot. I bought my archery tag the other day thinking I could get a general season tag today to hunt rifle, turns out you need to buy the multiseason even if you don't want muzzy. Thought I could save $50 but Utah always finds a way to get more money out of you.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

I logged in at 7:59 and got my tag at 9:15 
There were 8,200 tags left then.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

sorry folks i got to thinking and decided it would be a fun time to go elk hunting this year. so i walked across the street to cal ranch and bought 2 tags in about 5 minutes.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

millerstone said:


> Well I'm an idiot. I bought my archery tag the other day thinking I could get a general season tag today to hunt rifle, turns out you need to buy the multiseason even if you don't want muzzy. Thought I could save $50 but Utah always finds a way to get more money out of you.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

millerstone said:


> Well I'm an idiot. I bought my archery tag the other day thinking I could get a general season tag today to hunt rifle, turns out you need to buy the multiseason even if you don't want muzzy. Thought I could save $50 but Utah always finds a way to get more money out of you.


As far as I know, It's always been this way before they came out with the multiseason tag. You have to pick* A *season. Archery, Rifle, *OR *muzzy. If I had to pick a tag today, right now, it would be archery. Being the huntaholic that I am, ive been buying multiseason tags since they first came out with it. Heck, my entire kit nowadays is centered around it. It's become a lifestyle choice. If it ever goes away, ill be sad, but I'd gladly give up multiseason tags to keep general season out of a draw system. I'll just go hunt ruffed grouse instead. Tasty little buggers, and I never have time for them.


----------



## millerstone (10 mo ago)

Lone_Hunter said:


> As far as I know, It's always been this way before they came out with the multiseason tag. You have to pick* A *season. Archery, Rifle, *OR *muzzy. If I had to pick a tag today, right now, it would be archery. Being the huntaholic that I am, ive been buying multiseason tags since they first came out with it. Heck, my entire kit nowadays is centered around it. It's become a lifestyle choice. If it ever goes away, ill be sad, but I'd gladly give up multiseason tags to keep general season out of a draw system. I'll just go hunt ruffed grouse instead. Tasty little buggers, and I never have time for them.


Makes sense. I've mostly hunted Montana which has some weird rules but at least you can get a general tag easily as a resident. New to this Utah thing, not sure I'm a fan.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

millerstone said:


> Makes sense. I've mostly hunted Montana which has some weird rules but at least you can get a general tag easily as a resident. New to this Utah thing, not sure I'm a fan.


Coming from Montana to Utah would probably be sorely disappointing in the hunting department.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

millerstone said:


> Makes sense. I've mostly hunted Montana which has some weird rules but at least you can get a general tag easily as a resident. New to this Utah thing, not sure I'm a fan.


Every western state has convoluted and confusing hunting rules. You really have to study them and put in the time to play the game. Look at Montana's block management program--it's a great opportunity for hunters but has some confusing aspects to it--I had to learn it when I hunted in Montana. Different rules for different states--I don't think any of them are simple of easy


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

3221 left as of 10:03. Didn't take too long to get in at that point.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

3k tags left. Sad deal that we're to this point.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Walked into Walmart bam tag no waiting hours online.


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

FYI.. Just got done buying tags for me and my son. There were 2956 Multi season tags left.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Walmart is the way to go. Plus, you get some fun interaction waiting in line. Hit Wally World at 8:30 and had my tag by 8:55.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Still almost 1800 tags available at 10:26 am.

I’ve got to be honest, this isn’t as hard as everyone makes it sound. I opened a safari page on my phone at about 8:15 and just looked at it about every 30 minutes or so until I got in. I didn’t even leave my phone unlocked that whole time and it kept me in the queue. I’m going to have very little sympathy for those that complain about how hard it is to get a general season tag.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I literally got in within two minutes, still 1600 tags


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like online is working better this year. Last year, people kept getting bumped off after waiting for an hour or more. The Technology Committee must be doing something right. /s


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Still almost 1800 tags available at 10:26 am.
> 
> I’ve got to be honest, this isn’t as hard as everyone makes it sound. I opened a safari page on my phone at about 8:15 and just looked at it about every 30 minutes or so until I got in.


The year is 2030...

General Season elk tags are still OTC per Emperor Vanilla's directive. Tent Camps begin appearing 5 days before tag sales in front of Walmart and DWR Offices to get a place in line. The lines stretch for miles. National guard troops are stationed at store fronts to ensure no rioting of hunters. The more wealthy and technically astute individuals have super computers and ultra high speed internet set up to secure their online tag. Tags sell out in 2 minutes.

Emperor Vanilla: "I’ve got to be honest, this isn’t as hard as everyone makes it sound"


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It's also worth noting that they're selling closer to 20,000 any bull tags now considering the 17,500 for adults and unlimited for youth. It would have been rough if it were still capped at 15,000.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

We are down to less than 10 percent of the available tags left and tags went on sale what... 2 hours and 40 minutes ago? Not too bad! Haha


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

I didn't log in this morning until 10:15. I was in within 3 minutes and had a tag for myself and my son. Mine is mostly to have a tag in my pocket while we hunt the early rifle season for his deer tag. There were 1515 left when I checked out.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

475 left right now. Got right in when I logged in


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I only saw 1 other archer all month last year where I go. The places that were far away are now close because of urban sprawl. When 1 Mormon family of 8 children all have 5 children means a whole lot of people in just 2 generations yet people blame people that move in which is only a part of the equation. 
When people bunch up is good for me because that’s not where I’ll be going and I won’t worry about anyone tagging out because they can chase the game over to me.
Archery is the best season because a lot less people actually learn how to archery hunt. Elmer Fudd doesn’t walk the field during Archery 🤠


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Sold out as of 12:11 PM.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> Elmer Fudd doesn’t walk the field during Archery 🤠


He does now with the multi-season tags.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Sold out as of 12:11 PM.


new record!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> new record!


Until next year


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Logged in at 10:30. In and out in less then 3 mins . Par for the course for me.

My question: How many people buy rifle/multi-season elk tags and hardly even hunt it? I know of two who got permits today.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

TheHunted said:


> My question: How many people buy rifle/multi-season elk tags and hardly even hunt it? I know of two who got permits today.


Curious, why would it matter?


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

middlefork said:


> Curious, why would it matter?


Doesn't matter. People can buy a tag and do with it however they please. I would have liked to see unlimited elk tags. How many people buy a tag just to have it for the off chance they decide they want to hunt, or the off chance they are deer hunting and may see an elk. I don't believe we would have seen many more elk killed with unlimited tags.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> Elmer Fudd doesn’t walk the field during Archery 🤠


The hell he doesn’t! You wouldn’t believe what I’ve encountered in the field during archery season, the last 20 years. Utard fudds LOVE the archery hunt. And ever since the popularity of being a backcountry badazz, you can’t get away from them at all.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Airborne said:


> Every western state has convoluted and confusing hunting rules. You really have to study them and put in the time to play the game. Look at Montana's block management program--it's a great opportunity for hunters but has some confusing aspects to it--I had to learn it when I hunted in Montana. Different rules for different states--I don't think any of them are simple of easy


Montanas Block Management program for birds is as good as it gets.
If Utah would implement same, we might get some ditch Parrots back.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

TheHunted said:


> Doesn't matter. People can buy a tag and do with it however they please. I would have liked to see unlimited elk tags. How many people buy a tag just to have it for the off chance they decide they want to hunt, or the off chance they are deer hunting and may see an elk. I don't believe we would have seen many more elk killed with unlimited tags.


Like I said. Just curious. I'm sure there are more than a few who get a tag and end up not going or going only a day or two.

I'm not sure I understand how you can be deer hunting and legally take an elk except during the archery hunt. Maybe an early season any weapon deer tag? I didn't think there was an overlap.

The limit on GS elk tags has never been about killing too many elk. The outpouring of opposition to unlimited tags proved that.


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

middlefork said:


> Like I said. Just curious. I'm sure there are more than a few who get a tag and end up not going or going only a day or two.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand how you can be deer hunting and legally take an elk except during the archery hunt. Maybe an early season any weapon deer tag? I didn't think there was an overlap.
> 
> The limit on GS elk tags has never been about killing too many elk. The outpouring of opposition to unlimited tags proved that.



















The early rifle deer hunt is completely overlapped by the general elk hunt. Many of these units have elk in them, I'm not familiar with all but the few I know have a good size elk heard.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

TheHunted said:


> My question: How many people buy rifle/multi-season elk tags and hardly even hunt it? I know of two who got permits today.


All I know is, I hunt my ass off, every weekend while a season is going. I never miss archery, or rifle opening days. The only opening day I'll miss is muzzy, because it typically falls in the middle of the week. Archery was already something I did as a hobby growing up. RIfle I had been doing 6 years prior to multiseason tags, and muzzy was already something i was dabbling in with deer.

Anyway, now ya all know I suck at hunting. If I didn't suck, i'd have tagged out before muzzy.

The one time I punched a multiseason tag, was in 2019, I shanked a cow opening afternoon of archery. Sat out the rest of the year picking my nose and looking for grouse. It was an awesome feeling at first, then i realized..... "oh.. now what do i do?"

By the time the muzzy ends, i'm played out.

Only this year, I've got another two and a half months on the nebo, on top of, and after all that, and I'd better punch it. Maybe i'll get lucky and tag out during archery again. Give myself a little break before November.

Like i said... lifestyle choice, and I'm making up for lost time. Got a lot to do, and not many years to do it in. Knowing my luck, I have a long and hard year ahead of me this year.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> All I know is, I hunt my ass off, every weekend while a season is going. I never miss archery, or rifle opening days. The only opening day I'll miss is muzzy, because it typically falls in the middle of the week. Archery was already something I did as a hobby growing up. RIfle I had been doing 6 years prior to multiseason tags, and muzzy was already something i was dabbling in with deer.
> 
> Anyway, now ya all know I suck at hunting. If I didn't suck, i'd have tagged out before muzzy.
> 
> ...


You said long and hard


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> You said long and hard


/facepalm 
Guess I walked right into that one.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Dang! I didn't read through the entire thread.. But it looks like everything is sold out! Holy smokes. Was going to get a couple kids blackpowder spike permits. Figured there'd be time as I wasn't able to even get online yesterday. Boy was I wrong!


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

BigT said:


> Dang! I didn't read through the entire thread.. But it looks like everything is sold out! Holy smokes. Was going to get a couple kids blackpowder spike permits. Figured there'd be time as I wasn't able to even get online yesterday. Boy was I wrong!


Today was only the any Bull permits. Spike tags haven’t come up for sale yet. You are still good. I believe they go on sale July 26.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Put your worries behind you………


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

BGD said:


> Today was only the any Bull permits. Spike tags haven’t come up for sale yet. You are still good. I believe they go on sale July 26.


Awesome! Thanks...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It definitely would have been extremely difficult to get a spike tag today!

And if Vanilla was emperor, Utah hunting wouldn’t be perfect, but you wouldn’t have near the issues. Mostly because anyone that complained that it is too hard to get a OTC elk tag so it should go to a draw would never be allowed to hunt again.

That would cut out a good chunk of this forum. Mr Shane would be happy.

I will start feeling sorry for everyone if you can’t login or walk into Walmart at 10:30 (2.5 hours after tags go on sale) and purchase the tag of your choice. Maybe. It truly is SO hard to get a tag!!!


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

This is my first year not doing the multi season since it's come out. I've had opportunities but I've never tagged out till rifle season. I could of shot several cows but never did with the stick flipper so ill just stick to rifle and hope one of you muzzy hunters points me in the direction of a trophy cat this year 👍🏽


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Vanilla said:


> It definitely would have been extremely difficult to get a spike tag today!
> 
> And if Vanilla was emperor, Utah hunting wouldn’t be perfect, but you wouldn’t have near the issues. Mostly because anyone that complained that it is too hard to get a OTC elk tag so it should go to a draw would never be allowed to hunt again.
> 
> ...


You are right Vanilla!
I was at Walmart at 6:50 this morning just to make sure.
Can I be Assistant Emperor?
Some of my ideas would not be very popular though and you would have to fire me.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Stopped by Walmart on my way to work and picked up my spike tag, walking out of the door by 8:14, would have been sooner but the guy in front of me was asking the girl what tag to buy and where he could hunt, I told him to buy an archery tag and he could hunt almost anywhere in the state for about a whole month.


----------



## truehaun (Jul 22, 2021)

I waited online for an hour to get in and got my tag at 9:00. There was like 7600 left so about half sold out in the first hour. Wonder how long til they’re all sold out


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

5,894 spike tags available as of 9:12 this morning.


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

Just under 5k when I got mine just now


----------



## Chebato1950 (May 17, 2017)

dropped by the local sporting good store only one other person in line out in under 10 minutes but than again i had to see if they had any #11 caps sad to say nope.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Once again, this has been a very easy process today. I will have very little to no sympathy for those that complain about how 'hard' it is to get a tag. 

If you wanted one, you could get one.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Logged on at 10 and purchased two spike tags. No wait, done in under 10 minutes. There were about 2,500 left.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Chebato1950 said:


> dropped by the local sporting good store only one other person in line out in under 10 minutes but than again i had to see if they had any #11 caps sad to say nope.


If you get desperate and need some, send me a PM, I can spare some.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

1,336 remain as of 12:14 p.m.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Went to DWR's website at about 7:58, found myself number 5182 in the queue. Finally bought my tag around 8:50. No idea how many tags were left at the time. I figure just like the any bull tags, they'd sell out by around noon. At least I think the any bull tags sold out around then. Cousin in law just went down to his local walmart and picked up a tag without any trouble.

Is it my imagination, or are tags sell out faster this year then last year?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Tags sell out faster and faster every year. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

917 Left right now...


----------



## Chebato1950 (May 17, 2017)

ridgetop said:


> If you get desperate and need some, send me a PM, I can spare some.


ty sir greatly appricaited


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

Picked up my first rilfe spike elk tag in nearly a decade. Process wasn't too bad...took an hour of my time. About half sold at the time. Reminded my brother after and he was able to grab one as well.


----------



## outdoors (Feb 6, 2013)

Just bought mine and there was 454 tags remaining


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

3:30 PM and tags still available. You could have walked into any license agent in the state at any time all day long and walk out with a permit in hand. You could get on the DWR website any time after 10:00 AM and immediately purchase one without any wait. 

But it is sooooo hard!!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> 3:30 PM and tags still available. You could have walked into any license agent in the state at any time all day long and walk out with a permit in hand. You could get on the DWR website any time after 10:00 AM and immediately purchase one without any wait.
> 
> But it is sooooo hard!!!


Call me crazy, but I don't think anyone is saying that it is hard or has been hard to get a spike tag. Not sure where you're coming from here.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> 3:30 PM and tags still available. You could have walked into any license agent in the state at any time all day long and walk out with a permit in hand. You could get on the DWR website any time after 10:00 AM and immediately purchase one without any wait.
> 
> But it is sooooo hard!!!


Yup. I like to make it as hard as I possibly can. For instance, I jumped on right at 8 and was 7000 in line. Waited 30 minutes got down to around 4000 and internet went down kicking me out. Mild panic induce. Logged back in 5800 in line. Then I decided to make sure my brother was online and he completely forgot they went on sale today. He happened to be at Walmart though and walked to counter and was out of there tag in hand in less than 5 minutes. Meanwhile, I waited another 30 minutes and finally had my tag around 930am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I logged on at 8:00 and had mine by 8:40. No big deal.
Can't help but think having separate dates for any bull and spike helped along with unlimited youth tags.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Clarq said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't think anyone is saying that it is hard or has been hard to get a spike tag. Not sure where you're coming from here.


Where have you been the last 2 years? It’s been nothing but people bitching about trying to buy OTC spike and AB permits and how it isn’t “fair” to everyone who wants a tag


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The Utah DWR just posted that the general season spike bull elk tags are now sold out. 

Gone are the days of waiting and trying to decide if you want a tag or not and buying it a couple of weeks after they go on sale.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Get rid of the multiseason tag and you’ll see anybull tags take days to sell out and weeks for the spike to sell out. It’s such a simple fix. Force the Archery guys back to their archery only tags. This was never a problem until the multiseason tag came out


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't think anyone is saying that it is hard or has been hard to get a spike tag. Not sure where you're coming from here.


I will absolutely call you crazy! I’ve had this exact argument multiple times on this forum with numerous people the last two years.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

MooseMeat said:


> Where have you been the last 2 years? It’s been nothing but people bitching about trying to buy OTC spike and AB permits and how it isn’t “fair” to everyone who wants a tag


I've seen a lot of talk about the any bull tags, but not spike. I think this might be the first time spike tags even sold out on day 1.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Clarq said:


> I've seen a lot of talk about the any bull tags, but not spike. I think this might be the first time spike tags even sold out on day 1.


It is, but I’ve seen a lot of guys complaining that they “couldn’t get a tag” in time for spikes


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Probably depends on what circles you run in. All the serious hunters I know haven't ever had problems getting a spike tag.

I should also clarify that I was mainly thinking about this year and last when I made that comment. The main problem in previous years was the stupid website and its tendency to crash multiple times. It's working pretty well now.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DevilDog09 said:


> Get rid of the multiseason tag and you’ll see anybull tags take days to sell out and weeks for the spike to sell out. It’s such a simple fix. Force the Archery guys back to their archery only tags. This was never a problem until the multiseason tag came out


Those low life archery guys screwing everybody else. Boo Hoo. It is not about killing too many elk. It is about not wanting to share the mountain.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

This goes well beyond blaming multiseason tags:

A LOT more people moved into Utah over the last 3 years.
2020 saw more people outdoors during the lockdown. Some undoubtdly liked it and stuck with it.
More native Utahns coming of hunting age.
I'll wager a fair number of people see news of "food shortages" in the future and think they'll try on the mountain.

In short, the demand has increased. Before covid, sure the demand was increasing, but it wasn't this bad. Covid and 2020 set existing trends into overdrive, and they've stayed that way since. Welcome to the "new normal".

edit: I'll just leave this here. When did they come out with the multiseason tag? Was it 2018 or 2019? or earlier? I forget. Tags sold out back then in 36, and 11 days respectively, for any bull tags. Then 2020 hits, and BAM, 8 hours.








Is a draw inevitable?







www.bitchute.com


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

230000+ deer hunters, now 73000. Over crowding is a myth. 35200 elk tags not counting LE. Again hunter management. Not elk management.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

middlefork said:


> Those low life archery guys screwing everybody else. Boo Hoo. It is not about killing too many elk. It is about not wanting to share the mountain.


 I’m one of those “low life” Archery hunter and if you made me choose between months of archery hunting or a 2 week rifle hunt, its no questions asked I’m buying an archery tag. I’m confident that’s the consensus across the board with archery hunters.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

DevilDog09 said:


> I’m one of those “low life” Archery hunter and if you made me choose between months of archery hunting or a 2 week rifle hunt, its no questions asked I’m buying an archery tag. I’m confident that’s the consensus across the board with archery hunters.


I archery hunt during Elk A.S but I also got a buck early rifle tag this year so I’m a hhhhappy camper getting two week break in between elk stick and deer rock season.
They need to make a Nerf Season so the DWR can sell nerf tags for the people talking about herd management. 🤔


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Draw, Draw, Draw, Draw. No mess waiting for the site to crash and kick you out to start over. No waiting in a line at WalMart, etc. One and done and wait for the results just like the GS Deer. 

I didn't even try to get a tag yesterday and likely will grab an archery permit. Don't know if I'll even do that, haven't made my mind up yet. I was thinking of framing the $50 permit to show my grandkids a while back you could hunt elk for $50, not $100. 😩


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Might be 55 next year. 165 if your a sucky hunter and like giving DWR your cash. (  )


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Might be 55 next year. 165 if your a sucky hunter and like giving DWR your cash. (  )


It will be interesting to see what comes of price increase for sure. 

I've been told the increase in necessary for inflation and fuel costs. Don't forget the state has a fleet fuel cost that is at a discounted price per gallon. State employees also received a COLA this year. I guess power to maintain an outdated network system has increased? Either way, one has to pay to play I guess. I'll be focused on fishing more and possibly spending more time in the marsh chasing "flying liver". 

Best of luck to all of you that have a Elk tag this year. Hope your tags are punched and wonderful memories are made!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DevilDog09 said:


> I’m one of those “low life” Archery hunter and if you made me choose between months of archery hunting or a 2 week rifle hunt, its no questions asked I’m buying an archery tag. I’m confident that’s the consensus across the board with archery hunters.


The beauty of the multi season tag is it allows you to archery hunt to your hearts content and also pick up a rifle or muzzle loader during other times. some us like to use a variety of weapons and tactics.

Then again I'm one of those archers who realized the added fun of having a DH deer tag too.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

middlefork said:


> The beauty of the multi season tag is it allows you to archery hunt to your hearts content and also pick up a rifle or muzzle loader during other times. some us like to use a variety of weapons and tactics.
> 
> Then again I'm one of those archers who realized the added fun of having a DH deer tag too.


I love the multiseason tag just as much as the next guy, but what I’m saying is that it will alleviate a fair amount of the pressure on those tags if you got rid of it. I love hunting with a rifle then my muzzleloader, but if you forced me to pick, I’m taking my bow no questions asked. I have a strong feeling most Archery hunters would agree. The anybull tag became much more popular after the introduction of the multiseason tag. In my opinion, it’s an option to help the rush for that tag.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Everything is becoming corrupt so I might as well start bribing DWR to give me whatever tags I want every year🤷🏼‍♂️ The government price fixes and all so it wouldn’t surprise me if people already do that now.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

First time I have ever seen a line for spike tags. Got to the local ace hardware at 8AM and there were probably 40 guys in line waiting to get through the doors and get a spike tag.

Unreal..... this fall I will be researching other states so I can start applying for non resident tags.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

The multi season tags aren’t going anywhere anytime soon. Go watch the central RAC from last night where that Brock clown starts talking about the price increases. He couldn’t throw out the prices fast enough with a big smile on his face, when talking about the future revenue that will be generated from the new proposals.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

ns450f said:


> Unreal..... this fall I will be researching other states so I can start applying for non resident tags.


That will go from a local tag price to $500 tag, $150 L, $800 fuel, $200 supplies, etc making that an affordable hunt……… if you were Tim McGraw or Garth Brooks 😳 That out of state unit must have elk with golden antlers to justify the added fuel and food prices.
If federal minimum wage was up to date then you’d have to make $26 to keep up with Bidenflation scam so the government is trying to squeeze out the poor middle class. Once food shortages hit hard I bet the state will hire mercenary verderers to patrol and monitor the forest again like they did back in the kings forest by fraudulently keeping the public away from God-Given Natural Resources.
Trust the government, they want the best for you, they want you smart and healthy, they want you to think and realize all the scams the government does since day one yet not do a dammn thing about anything in fear of being labeled a Constitutional Sovereign Citizen by the brainwashed fluoridated public that puts their dog bowl out for food hoping the government will supply the mundane bliss that fools are seeking from the government……… 🫡

Deer out of state is worth as much as running a marathon holding a beer in a Dixie cup now 😆


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ns450f said:


> First time I have ever seen a line for spike tags. Got to the local ace hardware at 8AM and there were probably 40 guys in line waiting to get through the doors and get a spike tag.
> 
> Unreal..... this fall I will be researching other states so I can start applying for non resident tags.


I’m sorry having to wait in line hurt you so badly. We are all here to help you get through this trial.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> That will go from a local tag price to $500 tag, $150 L, $800 fuel, $200 supplies, etc making that an affordable hunt……… if you were Tim McGraw or Garth Brooks 😳 That out of state unit must have elk with golden antlers to justify the added fuel and food prices.
> If federal minimum wage was up to date then you’d have to make $26 to keep up with Bidenflation scam so the government is trying to squeeze out the poor middle class. Once food shortages hit hard I bet the state will hire mercenary verderers to patrol and monitor the forest again like they did back in the kings forest by fraudulently keeping the public away from God-Given Natural Resources.
> Trust the government, they want the best for you, they want you smart and healthy, they want you to think and realize all the scams the government does since day one yet not do a dammn thing about anything in fear of being labeled a Constitutional Sovereign Citizen by the brainwashed fluoridated public that puts their dog bowl out for food hoping the government will supply the mundane bliss that fools are seeking from the government……… 🫡
> 
> Deer out of state is worth as much as running a marathon holding a beer in a Dixie cup now 😆


I've hunted a number of states as a non resident, even Utah for elk tags. There are a number of states where you can just purchase a elk tag by walking into the convince store along the highway as you drive to your destination. 

Are any of them cost effective by the time that you pay for everything, not really but it is fun to hunt other states and not be stuck on the same hill watching the same hunters chasing their quarry. If you really do the math even hunting elk and deer in your home state doesn't come out cheaper than just going down and buying 1/2 a beef and pork even at today's inflated prices.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

ns450f said:


> First time I have ever seen a line for spike tags. Got to the local ace hardware at 8AM and there were probably 40 guys in line waiting to get through the doors and get a spike tag.
> 
> Unreal..... this fall I will be researching other states so I can start applying for non resident tags.


I spoke to a very nice individual yesterday that has hunted New Mexico the last 10 years. He gave me his info and I intend to get a couple tags next year. He said to let him know and he will talk to his best friend that runs the hunts to make sure I get the best guides and experience. 

Bull tags are 10K and only 5x5 or bigger are legal to shoot. Cow tags are 2K with 100% success rate for a 3 day hunt. They control a little over 1Million acres.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There were private land owner cow tags on KSL for over $2000 last year. IDK how many they sold... I doubt we'll ever see the $350 cow tags offered up again.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> There were private land owner cow tags on KSL for over $2000 last year. IDK how many they sold... I doubt we'll ever see the $350 cow tags offered up again.
> 
> -DallanC


I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it to happen. I'd likely turn blue and pass out.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DallanC said:


> There were private land owner cow tags on KSL for over $2000 last year. IDK how many they sold... I doubt we'll ever see the $350 cow tags offered up again.
> 
> -DallanC


How much is a side of beef going for these days?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> How much is a side of beef going for these days?


Average is at $4.60 a pound for cut and wrap. So your around $1,800 at 400 pounds hanging weight. A beef after processing will lose an average of 45% weight from the hanging weight.

I had a cow Elk years ago hanging, skinned out, ready for the cooler that went 310 pounds hanging.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

speaking of tags has anyone else not received their tags in the mail yet? 
we have
the wifes lifetime gs deer
my general season deer
my sons le antelope tag 
none of which have hit the mail box.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> There were private land owner cow tags on KSL for over $2000 last year. IDK how many they sold... I doubt we'll ever see the $350 cow tags offered up again.
> 
> -DallanC


Called my friend who sells beef, 365 lbs of cut and wrapped from a 1100 to 1200 lb steer is $2550 on his web site he said he could get me 10% off but they are way backlogged. He asked if I wanted a cow elk tag for $300 and I said sure. And it is on the same unit that I will hunt my spike elk tag on.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

callofthewild2 said:


> speaking of tags has anyone else not received their tags in the mail yet?
> we have
> the wifes lifetime gs deer
> my general season deer
> ...


I got my doe deer tag a few weeks ago (but the season opens August 1 so I assume they wanted to hop right on it). I think I got my general buck deer as well but actually can't remember for certain. I'll check when I get home if I remember.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my dedicated hunter tag yesterday.
Don't have my landowner cow tag yet, but it's only been a week since they went on sale.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I got my dedicated hunter tag yesterday.
> Don't have my landowner cow tag yet, but it's only been a week since they went on sale.


Did you buy it yet? I was looking at buying one when I bought my archery tag just now and Zion was sold out. 😬 Looks like they take your preference points when you get one now too.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya, the landowner cow tags sold out fast. I got mine a 9:20 and there was only 50 left them.
And yes, you do lose your cow points if you buy a landowner cow tag. I lost 3 points last year.
I didn't even put in for the regular cow tag on Zion this year. Makes no sense for me. They just take them away at $10 each.......


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

i just got my tags in the mail i was missing yesterday. at least i will not have to go get them reprinted. but yes snail mail at it's best. i blame biden..... just because.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> Ya, the landowner cow tags sold out fast. I got mine a 9:20 and there was only 50 left them.
> And yes, you do lose your cow points if you buy a landowner cow tag. I lost 3 points last year.
> I didn't even put in for the regular cow tag on Zion this year. Makes no sense for me. They just take them away at $10 each.......


Okay so....I was just on the dwr website and found out that Zion was just added as one of the units you can buy a control tag for and I just bought an antlerless elk control tag for $30. If it stays this way in the future I assume you can get your cow hunt on the Zion AND keep your points! The only downside to the control tag to the private lands tag is the season date isn't nearly as generous as it is only good for whatever dates your accompanying general season tag is good for. Pretty excited to know that I can kill a cow (or spotted calf) knowing full well I can keep my GS archery tag in my pocket for that big bull of the woods! Just thought you would like to know!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang.......I paid $50 for my landowner cow tag.  
I wouldn't mind the dates for the control tag, I have the 3 season hunt. Wouldn't be too bad. 
I had that one a few years back. I did fill it about halfway thru the rifle hunt. Got it right behind the cabin. Made for a nice retrieval and getting it hung and skinned. 
One of my grandsons got a leftover Zion youth archery tag this morning. They told him he wouldn't lose the point he got this year when he didn't draw. 
I was quite surprised at that. 
So he went ahead and bought it.


----------

